# 24/7 pro 9mm taurus



## drjeff3971 (Dec 30, 2008)

any suggestion for a nice holster for this pistol?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

You can search here. Then go elsewhere or to the Mfgr. to buy.

http://www.rigrate.com/?a=search


----------



## Torkwrench (Jan 19, 2009)

I use the Fobus holster for all of my Taurus 24/7's botg OSS and Tactical.


----------

